# Blacktop Driveway - Bad edges, What would you do?



## chsitko (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi everyone, and thanks in advance for any opinions or advice. We bought our home 2 years ago and the driveway is in pretty bad shape. 

The actual driveway itself has a couple of big cracks, but most are small and could be filled/sealed. The edges are where i have the biggest concerns. The blacktop is literally eroding away. The edges are a haven for weeds to grow in and at some places the weeds would come 3 to 6 inches into the driveway edge. I pulled away all the weeds and about 4 inches past the edge to asses the condition. Is there any way to repair a driveway with edges like this? Or do i need to tear it out and start over. When i put the garden hose on the edge, it just starts washing away. In the last picture I cut a notch into the driveway to assess the base and thickness of the blacktop.

What would you do?

Click images for larger picture


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

That cracking seems to involve a lot more then the edge. How far is do those cracks go, 2-3'? Is it the same on both sides? If it is, I would think the driveway would need to be replaced.
The standing water is not a good sign. You might need to increase the drainage under the driveway. 
It doesn't look like the edges were keyed at all. The asphalt should be thicker at the edge to support the structure.


----------



## chsitko (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Ron, thanks for the input. 

There is standing water there because i rinsed the area i cut to get a good idea of where the base was ( a minute before taking the picture).

There are cracks through the entire driveway, but to me the edges are literally falling apart and are way beyond cracks (Both Sides). So the rest of the driveway is bad, but not nearly as bad as the edge, but it needs work as well. 

I was thinking i probably need to replace the whole driveway as well but cant afford the cost this year. I was also considering cutting the edges and then building up with cold patch. Im just questioning if it is even worth the effort. I am probably just better off saving my pennies for a new driveway.

What does "keyed" edges mean? Is it just adding thicker material on the edges, or did it mean something else?

Thanks again.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

chsitko said:


> Hi Ron, thanks for the input.
> 
> There is standing water there because i rinsed the area i cut to get a good idea of where the base was ( a minute before taking the picture).
> 
> ...


A keyed edge is a thickened edge. It stableizes the asphalt and keeps it from curling or separating. You can also install an edging like cobblestones or brick so the asphalt edge has support.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I was also considering cutting the edges and then building up with cold patch. Im just questioning if it is even worth the effort. I am probably just better off saving my pennies for a new driveway.


Ayuh,... That'll be a wasted effort,...

Call around for a few estimates from local Blacktoppers...
When they look it over, they can advise ya on whether to dig it out, 'n replace it,...
Or, possibly T&L'ing it, 'n capping it with another layer...
I imagine grade, 'n drainage will determine that...


----------



## chsitko (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll give a local guy a call, but on average how much of a savings can i expect by adding a new layer over the existing layer instead of a complete redo?

What's T&L'ing?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

chsitko said:


> I'll give a local guy a call, but on average how much of a savings can i expect by adding a new layer over the existing layer instead of a complete redo?
> 
> What's T&L'ing?


Just playing the Devil's Advocate here, but what stops the new layer from expanding and cracking because there's no edge support?


----------



## PeterRegent (Feb 23, 2010)

A new layer is likely to suffer the same problem, looks to me like the edges are not being very well supported and are sinking. As suggested above, either lining with kerbstones or digging up and relaying the tarmac are the best options, however its not the cheapest option. Patching up with cold lay tarmac would be a waste of time and would probably make it look worse.

If it was me I would go for some sort of edging stone or kerbstone, it will look a lot nicer.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

chsitko said:


> I'll give a local guy a call, but on average how much of a savings can i expect by adding a new layer over the existing layer instead of a complete redo?
> 
> What's T&L'ing?


Ayuh,.... It's alota machine time, 'n dumptrucks for a dig out, 'n rebuild of the driveway...

T&Ling is True, 'n Leveling...
The edge would be filled, 'n tamped, along with any low spots, 'n potholes...

Then a finish layer of usually an inch of blacktop is applied over the whole thing...

Why are the edges dug out so much/ so deep/ so wide,..??


----------



## chsitko (Aug 27, 2010)

I dug the edges out to see what i was dealing with. I couldn't get grass to grow up to the driveway, but the weeds had no problem growing (at least 6 inches from the edge of the crumbled pavement over the failed edge). I was hoping to patch the edges and seal to help prevent the weeds from coming back, but as i cleared more back, it just seemed to get worse, to a point where i'm not sure i can do anything to help the issue. 

It ones of those things that i wish i never came across. The drive looked bad, but wasnt a total eyesore, now its painfull to look at. I dont think i can really afford a complete drive, its about 100ft long x 20ft wide. I'll see what the estimates say, but i'm expecting at least $5,000 to $7,000. Im in the chicago area.

I'll probably pour some hot rubberized crack sealer over the edge to prevent the weed from growing, sealcoat and then start saving for a replacement. If i could get 5 more years out of the current drive, i'd be happy.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You need to stablize the edge. Unless you do that,the surface will continue to expand to the unsupported sides. 
Form up the 2 sides and pour a concrete curb, the length of the driveway.
With a supported edge, you might be able to put another layer of asphalt on the driveway. Maybe not. You would need to speak to an asphalt guy (or 2).


----------



## chsitko (Aug 27, 2010)

Ron, if i decided to go the concrete curb option, how thick would it need to be. Is it the standard 4" or 6" thickness? 

I appreciate the input and options everyone is offering.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

chsitko said:


> Ron, if i decided to go the concrete curb option, how thick would it need to be. Is it the standard 4" or 6" thickness?
> 
> I appreciate the input and options everyone is offering.


I'd put it a few inches below the base bottom under the asphalt.


----------

